# Dialogue On the Book "Believer’s Baptism"



## Scholten (Jun 2, 2010)

If you have 60 seconds, you can be a part of an open dialogue covering a number of the arguments contained in the recent book Believer’s Baptism: Sign of the New Covenant in Christ! Editors Dr. Thomas Schreiner and Dr. Shawn Wright along with eight Baptist authorities have produced a very helpful book on the subject of believer’s baptism vs. infant baptism. Emails will be sent to a number of professors and pastors from both viewpoints, seeking input and insights in areas of the book that continue to show a disparity between the two schools of thought. Here is an opportunity to periodically get a snapshot of the discussion and submit feedback as you wish.

The full outline of items that will be covered can be viewed at the link below. Sim-ply click on the quick link to see the dialogue on the book Believer’s Baptism.

Infant Baptism - Believer's Baptism - Christian Dialogue

Simply follow the Quick Link to the relevant pages. 

To launch the series, the first topic is summarized here.

* * * * * * * * * * *

BAPTIST STATEMENT 

One fundamental error made by paedobaptists subscribing to covenantal theology is that their understanding flattens the Abrahamic covenant and the new covenant as well. By insisting infants are members of the church as they were of Israel of old, the paedobaptists do great damage to the newness of the new covenant age, specifi-cally the call for people to believe in Christ before they can be a member of the church. 


PAEDOBAPTIST RESPONSE

The Baptist statement above makes a crucial mistake. Covenant theology does not equate the Abrahamic covenant with the new covenant. This is a very important distinction. Due to the fact that this misunderstanding is the premise upon which this particular point is built this section (reference the web pages) is in error and is not a legitimate argument against the practice of infant baptism.

* * * * * * * * * * *

To see the complete dialogue on this opening topic go to: 

Infant Baptism - Believer's Baptism - Christian Dialogue

This will take you to a main page that includes the links to each discussion topic, starting with the one featured above.


----------

